# X . BAZIN  ?



## Digswithstick (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi dug this yesterday,wondering if this is a name,company or product,tooled top,smooth bottom,(X . BAZIN PHILADA ) thanks for looking and any info .


----------



## digphilly (Apr 7, 2009)

This is what I googled...

 "Xavier Bazin established a soap and perfumery business in Philadelphia sometime before 1850. He manufactured X. Bazinâ€™s Celebrated Toilet Soaps, Shaving Creams, Bandoline, Philocome Pomade, Toilet Waters, Cosmetics, Bulk Extracts, Cologne, etc. He was the sole proprietor until the mid 1870s when his sons joined the business. In 1875, he formed a partnership with Robert O. Kilduffe, forming X. Bazin & Co. In 1877, Hall and Ruckel of New York became sole agents for his products."

 What is not on Google...

 This other French guy Eugene Roussel came to Philly in 1838. He immediatly set up a perfumery where Eugene made fancy soaps and stuff and had a mineral water fountain there too. Xavier bought the perfumery business from Eugene Roussel because Roussel wanted to focus on his mineral water venture.

 So if you collect pontiled philly sodas...you need all 38 roussel varients....and then you need some Bazin bottles because of the tie between them...and Bazin had some pot lids...so you need those too....and if your collecting pot lids....your not collecting sodas anymore....

 See the situation im in?


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for info Digphilly, i see the situation you are in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,also just checked search feature on this forum ,shoud have done that first i guess ,but i see they made bears grease pots with lids as well ,would like to find  that one for sure


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 8, 2009)

> See the situation im in?


 
 I tried for years to concentrate on bottles only from San Francisco but was never successful. I added San Jose bottles to my collection.
 Rare peninsula druggists no further north than Redwood City...a collection of Hollister bottles...Santa Cruz & Watsonville druggists and hutchinsons...a whole box of different embossed olive oil bottles...labeled druggists and medicines...local pottery jugs, steins, cream pots...[8|]


----------



## brokenshovel (Apr 10, 2009)

Funny you brought up the Bazin.
 We dug this last Sunday


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 10, 2009)

That is the way i find them unfortunately ,mine were not X. Bazin though ,thanks for posting it .


----------

